

Show HN: Wish - A command line enhancement for Windows (Kickstarter) - tltjr
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/20258791/wish

======
chris_j
Are you aware that the name wish already refers to the wish shell that comes
with tcl?

<http://www.tcl.tk/man/tcl7.6/UserCmd/wish.1.html>

------
sidcool
$25,000 for an editor? Am I too skeptic?

~~~
tltjr
The funding will primarily be used for developer time. I'll admit it is
difficult to come up with a good estimation for what your time is worth, but I
felt $25,000 was a fair price for the time investment required.

